# Sennheiser HD 25-1 ii and beyerdynamic DT 1350 - Head-Fi TV, Episode 004



## jude

NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please CLICK HERE to see the video.​   
  Episode 004 of Head-Fi TV was just uploaded.  This episode is a video overview and comparison of the Sennheiser HD25-1 II and the beyerdynamic DT1350.
   
   

  Products mentioned in the video:

   


 *beyerdynamic DT 1350* headphones
 *Sennheiser / adidas HD 25-1 II Originals* headphones
   

   
  Thanks to *joe* for working with me on these videos--I couldn't do it without him.
   
  Music by Twis7, courtesy of *Play Me Records*.

   
  Opening animation by Exodo Digital Workshop (http://www.exododw.com).  Head-Fi'er *paconavarro* is Executive Producer at Exodo Digital Workshop.
   
   
   

_Head-Fi TV Episode 004 _produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla

   
   

  Also, we may occasionally include a Q&A segment in future episodes of Head-Fi TV.  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to *tv@head-fi.org*


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Bravo!!!
   
  Best work yet...


----------



## JIGF

I am liking these videos very much Jude. Great work!
   
  Question.
   
  Is the Beyer DT 1350 just a cosmetic change over the T50p?


----------



## 12345142

Great work, Jude (and Joe)! May I ask, exactly why would you recommend the HD25s primarily for rock/pop, but the DT1350 for other genres? I'm guessing, the rolled-off treble helps with sibilance on compressed recordings?
   
  Quote:


jigf said:


> I am liking this videos very much Jude. Great work!
> 
> Question.
> 
> Is the Beyer DT 1350 just a cosmetic change over the T50p?


 
  I'm pretty sure it's not, but it does use Beyerdynamic's Tesla technology. Hopefully someone can confirm this fact.


----------



## EraserXIV

How would you compare the DT1350 to upper tier full size headphones? Is it just a good _portable_ headphone, or is it a good headphone _overall_, including full-sizes such as the DT880, K701, HD600, HD650, etc?


----------



## DivergeUnify

The Adidas version looks SO FLY


----------



## iamvincent

First, thanks for the comparison. It is very helpful for many people who does not actually have a first-hand experience with
  (multiple) gears
   
   
  Judging from all these episodes, I think you might be really interested in taking a trip to Taipei Taiwan and visit few of the most famous local shops,
  well I live there so I get the chance to do so.
  However, the headphone culture on the other side of the world is so much different. Since there are actually retail shops that are
  willing to tear apart a few new cans and let people bring their rigs and try, many people have much different,
  ( and as far as I know, much accurate)  feedback regarding the same headphone, in this case HD25 and Beyer DT 1350
   
  However, portable rig is one rare setup for folks who do this a lot. Also, if all people do is stick to the old brand, things like
  Fisher Audio will never show up, just some food for thought out here
   
  Here is a few picture of one of the Taiwan's headphone shop: PinCha

IEMs
   
Full Sizes


----------



## WisdomListens

A+ on the charisma.


----------



## DivergeUnify

Quick question; how do the HD25-1s compare to Shure 530s?


----------



## shaunybaby

yayyyyyyyyyy!!!!! headphone reveiw! more more more please!

 really gald that you did portable headphones reveiw, being looking to get a closed back headphone for a while and this will help. thanks!!


----------



## Amused

Great comparison...just what I was waiting for.
  Thanks for taking the time, Jude!


----------



## tr3vis324

Wait, just to clarify though, isn't the Adidas HD25-1 ii 300Ω versus the 70Ω all-black HD25?


----------



## Windsor

Nice video, Jude - confident delivery and detailed comparison.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Thanks for the great review, Jude.  Keep these videos coming!


----------



## treal512

I've been thinking about comparing the TMA-1 with the HD25, but now this.. Ugh, haha. It is a good thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Love the videos so far, btw


----------



## DaveBSC

Great comparison Jude. I have to say that in the very short time I had listening to your 1350, the bass and lower mid-bass didn't blow me away when driven by my Cowon S9, and I can definitely see why you'd recommend the Sennheiser for high energy music genres that need a very solid foundation. The Beyer sounded _very _good from what I recall with an acoustic track though. At some point I'll need to get a pair to compare to my HD650 on my HM-801 - see what a little more juice and refinement from the source can do for them.


----------



## imackler

Thanks for the awesome review!
   
  After seeing you using the HD25 in the last review, I thought they must be good if you paired them up with that system! I started reading up on them and purchased a pair (which by the way I got with a price match from J and R for $159! Sound Earphones on ebay also offered a sweet price of $160). Listening to your review, I was sweating bullets that I had chosen poorly, but at a $140 difference, I feel like I made the right choice, even though the DT1350 sounds like it may be a better fit for my mostly classical and jazz library.
   
  I appreciated your description of which amps better. I'm in the process of finding a good portable amp for the HD25 and though output power doesn't mean everything, how much output power do you think I'd need to bring out their best? I've read lots of threads, and everyone seems to like the amp that they have with them, but I'm trying to figure out a little more concretely what is too little mW and what's clearly excess. If I'm buying an amp just for the HD25, what's the minimum and maximum power outputs I'd be rewarded for? I hope that makes sense...
   
  And thanks again for the review!


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

awe don't make me wna get the dt1350 now... grrr... I had the Hd 25 1-ii and I enjoyed them.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Nice review.. Really liking these a lot and you picked great headphones to compare. I think Portapro vs. Sennheiser px100's vs. koss ksc75's might be a good one too. Maybe one including the fischers that have been getting a lot of attention? Just throwing stuff out there, you are a great reviewer and I'll be watching no matter what!


----------



## tyoung8

v Nice review!  Hopefully, can convince my brother to get the HD25-1 ii as he only listen to electronica and I can play around with it as well.


----------



## Zabardo

Quote: 





tr3vis324 said:


> Wait, just to clarify though, isn't the Adidas HD25-1 ii 300Ω versus the 70Ω all-black HD25?


 


  Nope as I'm looking down the box and since my vintage discman can play with it, it says 70Ω, Adidas vs regular is just a cosmetic paintjob and white velour mufflers yes white, plus the blue like leather like.


----------



## WhiteCrow

I had to listen to this with my HD25-1 II's on hahaha. Good review, after 32ohm audio gets them in*because why would they not* I may have to take a listen and decide if I wana sell my HD 25's.


----------



## Deep Funk

No mention of the K181 DJ or any model of the Audio Technica range. Ever tried a modified K518?


----------



## Armaegis

There's also the HD25-13-ii which is the 600 ohm version.


----------



## Deep Funk

I guess this video review emphasized the popular portable headphones. Oh well...


----------



## castlevania32

i lol'ed at the dubstep at the end


----------



## 129207

Best video so far! The intro is coming along nicely and I like the little slideshows in the the top corners during speech, although it would make more sense if they actually illustrated Jude's words. I think the titles inbetween could use a little sound as well though, the silence takes a bit of the momentum away. There are some little, but really funny, mistakes in there too. Check out the cut around 05:45 / 05:50. 
   
  I always thought the Beyerdynamic was made out of plastic. It looked cheap in all the photos I've seen so far. Good to hear it's actually all-metal. I might audition this one to see if I like it better than my HD25-1 II. 

 Oh and Jude, the DT1350 looks much better on you than the HD25.


----------



## Kiiskinen

Excellent work, keep 'em coming.
   
  Also, gah I so want those blue beautys but can't have them for now x__x


----------



## GLdgShDjKsHT

awsome 720p video, thank you


----------



## AudioTroll

thank you...


----------



## Lan647

Next time, review that hifiman in the background. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ^^


----------



## Brooko

Jude - these are truly wonderful broadcasts - thank you.


----------



## RAFA

Thanks for the review. I am looking forward owning one of these DT1350.
   
  BTW, I always thought th HD25 had metal-cups. I saw the Adidas version in store near me. By the way of how these headphones are build, I thought they mistook the price.
   
  Nice haircut Jude


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Great review!  Thanks, Jude!


----------



## LizardKing1

Jude congrats on the review, it's great. You got me to want to try out the HD-25.
   
  Just a note: people always complaint on the plugs. If it's a right angle, it should have been straight; if it's straight, it should have been right. You're pretty much safe only using a 135º plug, which is in between both. Seriously now, you're right that the plug (pun unintended) is more accomodating on a right angle, but when you try placing it in your pocket, you'll see that the cable is shooting to your pocket side, and then goes upwards. That turn is unnecessary and uncomfortable, and you can only avoid it by putting the DAP in your pocket sideways, which most of the time doesn't fit or feels bulky. Straight angle plugs don't have that issue - the cable shoots straight upwards. All in all, we can agree it's a minor detail and that by satisfying one side, you'll upset the other


----------



## CARRION FEAST

Great review! I'm also curious about a comparison between the DT1350 & Beyerdynamic's T50P(which dissapointed me a little). The designs look remarkably similar sans the split headband in the 1350(T50P is split but not adjustable) & the specs, the T50P with 32ohm impedance and a narrower frequency range. Has anyone compared the two? Because after Judes review I'm seriously considering ditching my T50P's & giving the 1350's a shot :rolleyes:


----------



## CARRION FEAST

lizardking1 said:


> Jude congrats on the review, it's great. You got me to want to try out the HD-25.
> 
> Just a note: people always complaint on the plugs. If it's a right angle, it should have been straight; if it's straight, it should have been right. You're pretty much safe only using a 135º plug, which is in between both. Seriously now, you're right that the plug (pun unintended) is more accomodating on a right angle, but when you try placing it in your pocket, you'll see that the cable is shooting to your pocket side, and then goes upwards. That turn is unnecessary and uncomfortable, and you can only avoid it by putting the DAP in your pocket sideways, which most of the time doesn't fit or feels bulky. Straight angle plugs don't have that issue - the cable shoots straight upwards. All in all, we can agree it's a minor detail and that by satisfying one side, you'll upset the other




Agreed, I changed cables so I could have a straight plug for my rig, but I can't see Jude fitting that rig of his into a pair of jeans with out the aid of shoehorn! Tailor made pockets for portable rigs may be something to consider?


----------



## mmayer167

great work again jude!   Your backdrop is "shure" mouthwatering   just one goodie after another stacked up!! 
   
  M


----------



## Ultrazino

When I tried the Adidas HD25 in a store, I thought they feel extremely cheap. I also didn't dig the blue, but looking at it now in the video, I think it looks pretty sweet.
   
  However, I didn't get into the sound presentation although I read plenty reviews before and kinda knew what to expect. They did sound very warm and a little dark with a strong emphasis on bass, IMO.
   
  I will definitely try the DT 1350 now!


----------



## ryflmn

Great review!   The dt1350's are intriguing.


----------



## Ttvetjanu

Quote: 





castlevania32 said:


> i lol'ed at the dubstep at the end


 

  
  Me too, in a good way. I'm probably going to have to buy the HD 25-1-II Adidas version... They look so sweet.


----------



## WakiDabeast

being a hip hop guy I would love to listen to those Beyer Dynamics..lol anyone know how to get free headphones XD
   
  and what material are the Sennheiser pads, the Dynamics look like pleather, correct me if I'm wrong, Hows the clamp?


----------



## Keithpgdrb

thanks for the newest video jude.  they just keep getting better.  Great review as well.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





wakidabeast said:


> being a hip hop guy I would love to listen to those Beyer Dynamics..lol anyone know how to get free headphones XD
> 
> and what material are the Sennheiser pads, the Dynamics look like pleather, correct me if I'm wrong, Hows the clamp?


 


  the clamp is significant, as with any supra aural noise cancelling headphone.


----------



## Frankie K

Another Great review and video, I think You need to change the music, but that's My opinion. Oh by the way were You drooling all over the phone's.


----------



## legodt

Wow, that was fantastic watch, absolutely superb. Is there a chance of a Fischer episode in the near future? The community is buzzing about them right now and it would be nice to have an offical episode regarding the 003s, 02s, ETC.


----------



## Landis

Still great watching, but nice to see it a bit more polished now! Also seems like you've warmed up to the camera a bit more.
   
  Keep it going!


----------



## muffy88

Very well done.....


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





legodt said:


> Wow, that was fantastic watch, absolutely superb. Is there a chance of a Fischer episode in the near future? The community is buzzing about them right now and it would be nice to have an offical episode regarding the 003s, 02s, ETC.


 


  +1, I'd love to see a review with the Fischer's.


----------



## elrod-tom

Best ending since that crazy stuff at the end of "A Day in the Life".  Well done!


----------



## LRY32

i am seeing my next purchase now (=
   
  i have been thinking a lot on whether to get the HD25 or the DT1350, and this vid sure helps!


----------



## triodesteve

Interesting. I spent a couple if hours at 32 ohms a few weeks ago and listened to a lot of phones including the two in this report.
  Listening thru my diymod and Mseed Spirit amp in high gain, I found the DT1350's to be rather awful. No foundation at all..seemed really shrill. In retrospect, maybe they weren't on my ears properly. I much preferred the HD-25's, but I didn't find them to be a must have either. 
  The one headphone that I keep thinking about was the Fostex. Even unmodded I really liked what they were doing.


----------



## deadhead12

I've been curious about the dt1350 for a while now but I think I'll just stick to my t50rp for portable use even though they make me look like a douche and aren't quite being amped to their full potential.  Keep the vid's coming though, I've really enjoyed them!


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





triodesteve said:


> Interesting. I spent a couple if hours at 32 ohms a few weeks ago and listened to a lot of phones including the two in this report.
> Listening thru my diymod and Mseed Spirit amp in high gain, I found the DT1350's to be rather awful. No foundation at all..seemed really shrill. In retrospect, maybe they weren't on my ears properly. I much preferred the HD-25's, but I didn't find them to be a must have either.
> The one headphone that I keep thinking about was the Fostex. Even unmodded I really liked what they were doing.


 

 Which Fostex?


----------



## wink

I believe the Senn HD280 trumps both in isolation at 32dB.


----------



## Deep Funk

Impressive indeed, the HD280 is more bulky though and some people do not like that.


----------



## wink

Quote: 





> Impressive indeed, the HD280 is more bulky though and some people do not like that.


 
  Also, they don't seem to be as sturdy in build quality.
   
  Having owned both, I find the HD280 the better sounding phone.


----------



## triodesteve

"Which Fostex?"
   
  The t50rp. Two versions. One with factory cable, one with rewired with ALO. I was just looking for something to throw in my suitcase, but I'm afraid to buy them. I know $500 dollars later, I'll end up with a pair of Thunderpants. $$


----------



## bcstyle

Just bought the HD 25-1 ii Adidas today//
   
   My wallet says thanks to you Jude


----------



## TheOtus

Really nice video! =D Not interested in either really, but was nice and interesting to watch.


----------



## jude

Quote: 





jigf said:


> I am liking this videos very much Jude. Great work!
> 
> Question.
> 
> Is the Beyer DT 1350 just a cosmetic change over the T50p?


 
   
  Thank you for the nice comment (and also to everyone else who similarly left nice comments and encouragement--as well as creative critiques, as I am still very new to this video thing, and appreciate the suggestions, too).
   
  JIGF, the DT1350 is not just a cosmetic change.  I haven't spent too much time with the T50p, but don't remember being as impressed with it as I've been with the DT 1350.
  
   
  Quote: 





davebsc said:


> Great comparison Jude. I have to say that in the very short time I had listening to your 1350, the bass and lower mid-bass didn't blow me away when driven by my Cowon S9, and I can definitely see why you'd recommend the Sennheiser for high energy music genres that need a very solid foundation. The Beyer sounded _very _good from what I recall with an acoustic track though. At some point I'll need to get a pair to compare to my HD650 on my HM-801 - see what a little more juice and refinement from the source can do for them.


 

 Dave, first of all, it was great to spend time with you and Chris overseas last month.  I'm sorry we haven't spoken since, so let's get back in touch very soon on the phone and/or chat.
   
  Regarding the DT1350:  Yes, I remember you being so-so about certain aspects of it.  I don't have a Cowon S9, and didn't listen to it out of your S9 in Barcelona, so I can't comment on that combo.  If I knew I'd be using it only via the built-in outputs of my portable devices, I might opt for the HD25 over it.
   
  I'm a fan of both of these headphones, which is why I said _"gun to head"_ in the video, as that's about what it'd take to force me to give one up for good.  Two different flavors, but two different flavors I really enjoy.
  
   
  Quote: 





deep funk said:


> No mention of the K181 DJ or any model of the Audio Technica range. Ever tried a modified K518?


 

 Audio-Technica and AKG will certainly be covered in future episodes, so hopefully I can get to those specific models at some point.  The likelihood of covering a modified K518 (or any modified model, beyond re-cablings) is pretty slim--I don't do much in the way of modding, as things I dismantle tend to get put back together with parts left over on the table.
   
   
  Quote: 





castlevania32 said:


> i lol'ed at the dubstep at the end


 
  Quote: 





elrod-tom said:


> Best ending since that crazy stuff at the end of "A Day in the Life".  Well done!


 
  Quote: 





frankie k said:


> Another Great review and video, I think You need to change the music, but that's My opinion. Oh by the way were You drooling all over the phone's.


 

 LOL.  I didn't think too many of you would actually get to the _very end_ of the video.  Joe saw that outtake from an obviously discarded segment of goofing around, and wanted to include it.
  
   
  Quote: 





gldgshdjksht said:


> awsome 720p video, thank you


 
   
  Several of you asked for it, so we're going to upload future episodes in HD, when the recorded video is HD.  Again, we may occasionally use what's available to shoot (like a webcam from time to time, or even a phone, if that's all we've got at the moment), so there may be times when it's not HD (or at least segments of it are not HD).

  
  Quote: 





lan647 said:


> Next time, review that hifiman in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The HM-801 will be looked at in one of these videos, sometime in the future.

  
  Quote: 





rafa said:


> Thanks for the review. I am looking forward owning one of these DT1350.
> 
> BTW, I always thought th HD25 had metal-cups. I saw the Adidas version in store near me. By the way of how these headphones are build, I thought they mistook the price.
> 
> Nice haircut Jude


 

 I'm tapping on the HD25's cups now, and they feel like plastic to me.
   
  Regarding the haircut.  LOL, thanks.  I'll tell my barber.

  
  Quote: 





wakidabeast said:


> ...and what material are the Sennheiser pads, the Dynamics look like pleather, correct me if I'm wrong, Hows the clamp?


 

 I think both are synthetic leather, but I'll let you know if I find out otherwise.  (There are velour earpads for the HD25-1 II, but I didn't use them for this evaluation.)

  
  Quote: 





legodt said:


> ...Is there a chance of a Fischer episode in the near future? The community is buzzing about them right now and it would be nice to have an offical episode regarding the 003s, 02s, ETC.


 

 Yes, the Fischer models have become quite popular in this community.  I may visit Fischer products in a future episode, but there are no specific plans at the moment, nor have I heard any of the Fischer models yet.

  
  Quote: 





triodesteve said:


> Interesting. I spent a couple if hours at 32 ohms a few weeks ago and listened to a lot of phones including the two in this report.
> Listening thru my diymod and Mseed Spirit amp in high gain, I found the DT1350's to be rather awful. No foundation at all..seemed really shrill. In retrospect, maybe they weren't on my ears properly. I much preferred the HD-25's, but I didn't find them to be a must have either.
> The one headphone that I keep thinking about was the Fostex. Even unmodded I really liked what they were doing.


 

 Though I don't expect _everyone_ will like the DT1350 (or the HD25, or any other headphone for that matter), I feel very confident that "shrill" will _not_ be commonly used to describe the DT1350 (though, of course, I do believe it sounded that way to you).  Though it's possible it was at least partially due to unfortunate positioning over your ears, I'm unable to move it into any position over mine to the point where the DT 1350 becomes shrill.  It doesn't sound like you were too thrilled with the HD25 either, even though you preferred it to the DT1350.  Again, I'm one man with just this pair of ears and my preferences, so, to be clear to everyone, I don't presume my preferences to be any more valid (to those who aren't me) than anyone else's.
   
  I'll try a stock Fostex again at some point (and maybe a Thunderpants if anyone locally has one).  For planar magnetic headphones, right now what I have on hand is the HiFiMAN HE-4, HiFiMAN HE-6 and two Audeze LCD-2's--three models I'll _definitely_ be discussing in future videos.

  
  Quote: 





wink said:


> I believe the Senn HD280 trumps both in isolation at 32dB.


 

 That's a circumaural headphone.  Again, though, of the _supra-_aurals I've tried, these two are probably tops as far as isolation goes.

  
  Quote: 





bcstyle said:


> Just bought the HD 25-1 ii Adidas today//
> 
> My wallet says thanks to you Jude


 

 Enjoy it!  Again, the one I had in the video was borrowed from a local friend, but I knew I had to have an adidas version of my own, so ordered one.  It should be here in the next few days!  (I also borrowed one from Sennheiser to use at CES, and fell in love with its looks immediately.)


----------



## WakiDabeast

thanks and how do they fold?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: Jude 





> "Luckily I dont have to chose one because Im going for both"


 
   
    color me green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  yo know what sucks? that I thought i had THE portable headphone, but now i might be outdated. curse you head-Fi!
   
   

   
  not enough money!


----------



## PXSS

Great review!
  Bass wise, which do you feel has a better extension?
  Might buy myself a pair of these as some people (my gf) seem to have problems with me using full sized headphones as portable headphones


----------



## AngelWho

Excellent review Jude!


----------



## TheGomdoRi

Loving these videos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  is there anyway to get youtube to allow longer videos?

 (It's awesome right now but I feel it could be improved with more products or more content via extended videos)

 That dubstep part at the end is great lol


----------



## pigmode

Temptation, these videos are.


----------



## Finnegans

Many thanks for this comparison - great work indeed! Covering all key aspect in such a small amount of time is simply amazing! I'm looking forward to seeing more reviews like that. Thanks a lot!
   
  I haven't listen to the T50p, but, considering many reviews and comments, I believe these headphones are not as good as they should to be. I mean, when I heard for the first time that beyers release new portable headphones (T50p) I thought that they will be *the best* portables in this price range, especially with this groundbreaking Tesla technology, but, according to some reviews, these cans had some flaws (having many strong sides of course!), and this prevented me from purchasing them.
   
  I'm very interested in DT 1350 (as they must be improved model of T50p), and I've got two questions:
  a) are the earcups of DT 1350 made of metal (in T50p they were plastic, as I recall)?;
  b) does DT 1350 sound very dependant on the position on the ears (this may be no problem while using them at home/studio, but outdoors - this is serious disadvantage for me)?
   
  Thanks again!


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





finnegans said:


> Many thanks for this comparison - great work indeed! Covering all key aspect in such a small amount of time is simply amazing! I'm looking forward to seeing more reviews like that. Thanks a lot!
> 
> I haven't listen to the T50p, but, considering many reviews and comments, I believe these headphones are not as good as they should to be. I mean, when I heard for the first time that beyers release new portable headphones (T50p) I thought that they will be *the best* portables in this price range, especially with this groundbreaking Tesla technology, but, according to some reviews, these cans had some flaws (having many strong sides of course!), and this prevented me from purchasing them.
> 
> ...


 

  
  b) They are very dependent on position on the ears, however Jude said that once you figure out how to get them on where you want them it should be easy to put them in the right position from the start.


----------



## Balloons

Would be interesting to see vs. Aiaiai's since while they sound different, are designed to be a hd-25 competitor..


----------



## kingtz

Great review, Jude. I'm enjoying these videos a lot.


----------



## scannon18

Great review, and i love the dubstep sample at the end, Play Me Records FTW


----------



## marko93101

Thanks Jude.. Just cost me another 230Euro.. ¬_¬


----------



## h003jmx

LOL at 12:28!


----------



## MayaTlab

Quote: 





finnegans said:


> I'm very interested in DT 1350 (as they must be improved model of T50p), and I've got two questions:
> a) are the earcups of DT 1350 made of metal (in T50p they were plastic, as I recall)?;
> b) does DT 1350 sound very dependant on the position on the ears (this may be no problem while using them at home/studio, but outdoors - this is serious disadvantage for me)?


 

  a) The silver parts are made of metal. The black ones are made of plastic. I suspect the meshed plate of the earcups to be made of magnesium alloy. Oh, and the T50p were in metal too (in fact there is more metal in the T50p as they have relatively less plastic parts).
  b) Jude said they change quite a bit depending on position. Though with my experience with the T50p it has much less to do with actual positionning than with "seal". You have to think about those as quasi IEMs : a good seal is needed to get the sound right. Otherwise they'll sound shrill. When you move them around, there will be a sweet spot when they suddenly come to life, and that's because of the seal. BUT I've increased the "hit rate" by simply bending dramaticlly the T50p headband to increase pressure. Now it never bothers me and I always get a good seal. I read somewhere that the DT 1350 might come with a higher pressure headband out of the factory, but you can bend it further as you wish.


----------



## Finnegans

Much obliged!
  
  Quote: 





mayatlab said:


> a) The silver parts are made of metal. The black ones are made of plastic. I suspect the meshed plate of the earcups to be made of magnesium alloy. Oh, and the T50p were in metal too (in fact there is more metal in the T50p as they have relatively less plastic parts).
> b) Jude said they change quite a bit depending on position. Though with my experience with the T50p it has much less to do with actual positionning than with "seal". You have to think about those as quasi IEMs : a good seal is needed to get the sound right. Otherwise they'll sound shrill. When you move them around, there will be a sweet spot when they suddenly come to life, and that's because of the seal. BUT I've increased the "hit rate" by simply bending dramaticlly the T50p headband to increase pressure. Now it never bothers me and I always get a good seal. I read somewhere that the DT 1350 might come with a higher pressure headband out of the factory, but you can bend it further as you wish.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

The DT1350 is just released and amazon has it at the same price than the T50p, what does this mean? which one suppose to up in the line? or perhaps is due to the bad reviews of the T50p


----------



## cn11

I hope the positioning is not as finicky as with the T50p. I'll find out soon enough, as I have a pair on order from Amazon. With the T50p, the combination of touchy fit, and loose clamping force meant I couldn't maintain seal without holding them in place- so they were a no-go for me. From what I've read Beyerdynamic has resolved much of this. Owners who have used both say the pads have more of a flat profile which helps, and the tighter clamping force addresses the seal. Hopefully with the improved ease of placement through flatter pads, and tighter clamping, I'll be able to achieve good placement and seal more easily with these. I'll see in about two days.


----------



## ces456

Hate to tell y'all, but I just ordered the last DT1350 on Amazon.  Looks like my ATH-ESW9 may soon be retired.


----------



## Armaegis

Hmm, Long & McQuade (Canadian music store) has the DT1350 listed on their site. That's pretty fast considering we're usually behind for new gear. Guess Beyer is really pushing into the pro/dj market.


----------



## Ttvetjanu

I just had to order the Senn HD 25's Adidas version, found them cheap aswell @ 179€ in Finland.


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





ttvetjanu said:


> I just had to order the Senn HD 25's Adidas version, found them cheap aswell @ 179€ in Finland.


 


 That's very cheap for the Adidas in EU at the moment, congrats!
  I've got better experience with HD-25 then with T50p, although I could love both for what they do.
   
  I'm sure I'll get my head in between a pair of 1350's in the future, but I'll wait for some time, read some reviews head-fiers will make. After a while, I'll see them coming at the FS section


----------



## LFC_SL

Do the "adidas" use the steel or copper cable? Amusingly enough stock HD 25-1 retail at circa £120-£125, whereas the "adidas" retail at £200 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also on the question of female vocals where would head-fiers rank the two? Bearing in mind my only comparator is the nice forward mids of the ESW9. Thanks


----------



## Ttvetjanu

Quote: 





proglover said:


> That's very cheap for the Adidas in EU at the moment, congrats!
> I've got better experience with HD-25 then with T50p, although I could love both for what they do.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get my head in between a pair of 1350's in the future, but I'll wait for some time, read some reviews head-fiers will make. After a while, I'll see them coming at the FS section


 

 http://www.popot.fi/index.php?c=8&g=m&product=null#
   
  Check Brands, adidas. Should be last page.


----------



## bloki

Thanks for another great video. Looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





ttvetjanu said:


> http://www.popot.fi/index.php?c=8&g=m&product=null#
> 
> Check Brands, adidas. Should be last page.


 


 I see, yes, great price for those interested
   
  I already have HD-25's (normal black ones, with velour pads), very happy with them for on the go purposes. I personally don't care about the blue looks. But thanks for the link


----------



## suhaybh

I have a pair of DT770 Pro 80 headphones. How do the Senn HD 25 ii compare in comfort and seal to full size headphones? Any portable headphones that compare in comfort and noise isolation to the DT770?


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





suhaybh said:


> I have a pair of DT770 Pro 80 headphones. How do the Senn HD 25 ii compare in comfort and seal to full size headphones? Any portable headphones that compare in comfort and noise isolation to the DT770?


 


 I own both. Never a-b compared the isolation (both isolate pretty good), but my guess would be that HD-25 could isolate a bit more, but not sure of that.
  DT770 is way more comfortable; HD-25's has significally more clamping force and is not circumaural but on ear.
   
  But I see HD-25 as a portable can, for on the go usage. DT770 is full size, is used in my case only for drumming on my electric kit.


----------



## attilahun

I couldn't wait anymore, tried to buy the 1350s on Amazon but they were sold out from Nova, the only seller. 
 So I had to pull the trigger from B&H Photo in NYC. $305 with two day air.
  Can't wait til tomorrow.


----------



## cn11

Doesn't that suck when you just have to have it? ....and it causes you to order anywhere, with expedited shipping? Not wallet friendly.....


----------



## Deep Funk

Just control yourself and take a walk to enjoy the silence, the sound of daily life and prioritize what matters.
   
  If you want to take a gamble every now and then just go with the flow, cautiously for money still holds value...


----------



## rovex

I came across a review from cnet uk on the HD25's and was baffled by their rating of 2 stars.

http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/headphones/sennheiser-hd-25-1-ii-adidas-originals-review-50002999/

Are they really that uncomfortable?


----------



## attilahun

So true, if we studied the psychology of head-fiers I bet we'd find some fun similarities, mildly compulsive behaviors, etc.
  Who else would obsess over cables and bits?
  Maybe we need a head-fi anonymous discussion group.


----------



## Deep Funk

Crazy people do not need discussions, cravings and hobbies suffice...


----------



## JamesMcProgger

No it isnt, you can totally adjust the pressure by spliting the headband, and as for the clamp force, it wears out.
  
  Quote: 





rovex said:


> I came across a review from cnet uk on the HD25's and was baffled by their rating of 2 stars.
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/headphones/sennheiser-hd-25-1-ii-adidas-originals-review-50002999/
> 
> Are they really that uncomfortable?


 

 oh god! what is that? 
   
  and look at his conclusion:
   
   

  Quote: 





> [size=2em] Conclusion[/size]  The Sennheiser HD 25-1-II Adidas Originals headphones offer great sound quality, but are heinous in every other respect. As such, we can't recommend them. If you can stretch to an extra £50, you'll be able to afford the shockingly beautiful and well-crafted Bowers & Wilkins P5s. If you can't afford those, check out the bass-heavy Monster Beats by Dr Dre Solos instead. They're available for around £150.
> Edited by* Charles Kloet *




   




   
   


>


----------



## Spareribs

Jude has done it again! He is a superstar. Very cool stuff. I would like to get both since they will be around for a long time and I can buy each phone year by year.


----------



## smuh

Indeeeed! Very nice video/review.


----------



## Cosmic Fool

I couldn't resist any longer: I ordered a pair of DT 1350's at Amazon Germany. My wallet thanks you for the videoreview, Jude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I will post some impressions next week.


----------



## CrucifixationOfFaith

I would add to this band also JTS HP525 - basically a HD25-1 phone with bass-reflex, closer sound stage (more in-your-face), even more uncomfortable, but with a lot of potential.


----------



## VanillaSound

i'm pretty sure 90% of the head-fiers want to see |joker| run a review on the DT1350's
   
  send him a pair!!!!!


----------



## Grr, Argh!

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> No it isnt, you can totally adjust the pressure by spliting the headband, and as for the clamp force, it wears out.
> 
> 
> oh god! what is that?
> ...


 
   
  I've just read that review and it sounds fair, maybe a bit emphatic but the points are valid. Yes you can reduce the head clamp with use and stretch (utilising some chunky books) but should you have to? I realise that sound quality is paramount, but would would a little polish to the aesthetics hurt? Smooth those ruff edges? Use a material that is a little less plasticky? Further, I think £200 for the adidas version of those cans is ridiculous (I just ordered a pair of regular HD25-1-IIs for £140 for example, £60 difference?!).
   
  I'd ask Sennheiser to release a more expensive aesthetically pleasing version but given that it's already £60 for a splash of blue, we'd be approaching colorware pricing for anything else 
  
  *EDIT* I do wish he hadn't mentioned the beats though... that really did throw away any credibility haha.


----------



## attilahun

I've had my 1350s since last friday.
  I bought mine from B&H Photo in nyc.
  I discovered after opening the shipping box the beyer box was previously ripped open and the headphones had signs of use.
  I called B&H to request a replacement pair, they were sold out and I settled for a $50 refund to my $305 shipped price.
  Kind of a lackluster way to begin but my initial impressions of the cans are great, I love the sound, strong mid-bass and clear highs.
  Still need plenty of breaking in.
  However, they really are precise, they quickly made me realize that my rsa sr71b is out of balance and the right channel is clearer/louder than the left.
  (I did double check the gain switch on back, both are set the same).
  More impressions to follow after break in.


----------



## natashaful

Haha i loved the end when you drooled all over yourself


----------



## attilahun

Yikes! I didn't realize you could see me!


----------



## nugget275

Man, I just love the looks of the Adidas branded HD25s! I'm not really into the on-ear style though, but I will definitely consider those on my next headphone purchase (that will be a while from now). 
  I had some advice though, Jude. When you're making a cut from one section of the video to another, try not to leave as much silence in between. Other than that, keep up the good work!


----------



## Beagle

I just found this. That was a wonderful and informative video. Informative _and _unbiased. We need more demos like this.


----------



## kingblind

I bought a set of the *Sennheiser / adidas HD 25-1 II Originals and I LOVE them.. they are my new favorite.. *


----------



## Frankie K

Quote: 





kingblind said:


> I bought a set of the *Sennheiser / adidas HD 25-1 II Originals and I LOVE them.. they are my new favorite.. *


 

 Good for You, Enjoy!


----------



## AVU

For me, and I'm using these only for DJing, it was an easy decision: the Beyers and the B&W headphones are both $300 vs the $200 of the Senn HD25s.  The Senns have proved themselves for years by being the go-to headphone for sound engineers and djs the world over, and one of the reasons is that they are INCREDIBLY EASY TO DISASSEMBLE. Without any special tools, anyone can easily replace virtually anything on this headphone.  So if you're a company buying a lot, it obviously makes much more sense to be able to repair than replace.  They're also incredibly easy to mod.
   
  Finally, this idea that plastic is cheap but metal is serious is a hangover from the 20th century.  Cars are increasingly made of plastic, for god's sake.  Plastic is not a single material, but a wide variety: high quality plastic is not a cheapo toy.  Similarly, thin metal - as it has to be to keep from being too heavy - is not necessarily very durable, and can easily bend or break.  
   
  All that said, I'm sure the B&W and the Beyers are both fantastic sounding headphones, probably a bit better sounding than the Senns.  But I would expect them to be for the price difference.  And if you're really into sound above all, I'd question spending $350+ with tax and shipping for any of these cans, when there are serious models out there (senn 650s, audio-technica, etc, etc.) that have MUCH higher quality for around that price point.  I've tried several DJ headphones, and they were all of so-so quality - it's hard once you're been spoiled by JH13's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  But for what they are, I think the Senns are a terrific value - even more so bc I got a refurbished pair that are like new, with a full sennheiser warranty, for only $130 (about 90 euros) including tax and shipping.


----------



## funch

Wow! Jude's review/recommendation must have had a widespread effect. The DT1350's are suddenly unobtanium. I ordered a pair from TTVJ,
  and Todd said that they are backordered for several weeks. I checked around, and nobody seems to have them. I hope I get one from the next batch.
  (Goes to corner to sulk #!@&!!)


----------



## .Sup

excellent comparison, thank you!


----------



## matthewcarlrose

Been away for a while and come back to vids! Would just like to say, great work! fantastic now to have both a source of text based and video reviews of headphones. Is there really any other destination worth visiting other than headfi


----------



## OrangePaul

i want Sennheiser HD 25-1 II adidas so bad


----------



## peaceful1

Love the review really helped me out !!
 I wish jude will make another review about  ATH-M50 too & also he will say the deference between it & HD25 1 II  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm stuck between HD25 & ATH-M50 at the moment


----------



## snickerpop

Oh man I want those Sennheiser so bad.


----------



## judy1992

Why not just compare the two mentioned with the Pioneer 10, Sony 7506, 7509 HD, AKG 240, HP1/2, & Beyers DT100/DT150/DT48/. It would give people a better understanding of which one is best for studio applications.


----------



## halpsb

I've also been wondering which headphones to buy between the HD25's, the DT1350's and the ATH M50's.
 I listen mostly to rock music (Pop, Indie, Alternative, Punk) and a little of electronic.
  Some examples of artists I listen to: Matt Costa, The Shins, OK Go, The Beatles...
 It's a very, very hard decision to make! And I would like you guys' help on this 
  Are the DT1350's worth the extra 100$ for the kind of music I listen to?


----------



## cooperpwc

Another great video review, Jude. Oh my... I am flying home via Frankfurt in October. What are the chances that the DT 1350 will be at Duty Free for a reasonable price...?


----------



## chafingbuttocks

Well, i probably should have responded to this thread ages ago.. this video inspired me to purchase a pair of DT1350s when I went to Japan a couple months back. was happy with the purchase. Just rewatched the video and I noticed that Jude wears the HD25s around the wrong way at 6:20 (the cable being on the left, when they should be on the right). If I had picked that up before, I may have been less likely to follow the guidance of someone who wears his headphones around the wrong way! heh. Anyway, I listened to the P5, the HD25 and the DT1350 over there (love Japan) and I have to say that with a bit of wiggling, the DT1350s do sound better to me than the other two, but the HD25s sound great just putting them on. No adjustments needed.


----------



## shinystuffbuyer

After watching this video, I bought a Beyerdynamic DT-1350. One of the wiser decisions I have made in recent times. Thanks, Jude!


----------



## scrypt

Quote: 





chafingbuttocks said:


> Well, i probably should have responded to this thread ages ago.. this video inspired me to purchase a pair of DT1350s when I went to Japan a couple months back. was happy with the purchase. Just rewatched the video and I noticed that Jude wears the HD25s around the wrong way at 6:20 (the cable being on the left, when they should be on the right). If I had picked that up before, I may have been less likely to follow the guidance of someone who wears his headphones around the wrong way! heh. Anyway, I listened to the P5, the HD25 and the DT1350 over there (love Japan) and I have to say that with a bit of wiggling, the DT1350s do sound better to me than the other two, but the HD25s sound great just putting them on. No adjustments needed.


 

 Even if Jude did have the cable on the wrong side, he might have chosen the most convenient cord placement over imaging (as crucial as the latter might be).  Sometimes cable flex on the fly is even more important than correct stereo imaging.  You can listen correctly once you're home, but destroying a cable or dragging your headphones off your head with an ill-considered tilt is a Brad more hazardous ultimately.
   
  I still think placing the cable on the right for the Amperior/HD25 was the least explainable thing Sennheiser did with that model. How many people own a shirt with one right pocket, and how many DJs and portable listening rigs involve adjusting a source on the right?


----------



## HulsePhoto

Great review.  I bought the Beyerdynamics based on Jude's review.  I agree with most of what he had to say.  I would add that they don't sound great right out of the box... very hollow sounding, as if music was being played in a tunnel.  Lacked bass as well.  After about 30 hours of listening I'd say they improved significantly but not entirely.  I'm very spoiled by my Sennheiser HD650s and Woo Audio WA6-SE Tube amp... so it's hard to go from those to the 1350s.  But I am impressed that they sound so good from my iPhone.  No matter what my source, I can say the sound stage and details are HUGE.  
   
  Definitely experiment with adjusting the headphones on your head.
   
  Not the best headphones for rap/hip hop or rock.  Amazing headphones for all other music.  
   
  I found my pair on Amazon for $199 + free shipping and no tax.  The price fluctuates quite a bit so I'd check periodically for best price.


----------



## wrightanswer@ear

The HD-25 doesn't sit properly on the ears if they are worn back-to-front (wire on the left). The tilt of the cups feels awkward that way. Anyone reviewing them and talking of fit and comfort, with them positioned back-to-front, can't be relied upon as a reviewer.


----------



## punit

I love my DT1350, infact I am now lusting after the T90's as I want to experience the same sound in an open can. Here's a link to a comparison I did between the HD 25 Aluminium & the Beyers :
  
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/668280/sennheiser-hd25-aluminium-25th-anniversary-edition-review/75#post_9858778
  
 post 86


----------



## Pistolero

Thanks Jude....Love the Sennheiser headphones !!


----------



## scrypt

wrightanswer@ear said:


> The HD-25 doesn't sit properly on the ears if they are worn back-to-front (wire on the left). The tilt of the cups feels awkward that way. Anyone reviewing them and talking of fit and comfort, with them positioned back-to-front, can't be relied upon as a reviewer.


 

 Not to put too fine a point on it (though I enjoy do parting the hair around said point), but aren't you attributing a wee Hank too much normative import to the shape of your own skull? 
  
 In fact, the Amperior(s) feel quite comfortable atop this grotesquely fluted bean, but that only means I'm an unreliable reviewer of headphones insofar as said phones are designed _specifically for your head_.


----------



## jude

wrightanswer@ear said:


> The HD-25 doesn't sit properly on the ears if they are worn back-to-front (wire on the left). The tilt of the cups feels awkward that way. Anyone reviewing them and talking of fit and comfort, with them positioned back-to-front, can't be relied upon as a reviewer.


 
  
 If you're referring to me, I wasn't listening to the headphones while we were shooting the video--I was just wearing them in the video, for the video.
  
 That was shot a long time ago, but I believe the reason for the inadvertent wrong-side wear is that (a) we were shooting a video, and there's a lot going on (in my head and in terms of process) while we're doing that; and (b) I was wearing the DT1350, too, which has a left-side cable.
  
 In other words, when I listen to my HD 25-1 II, I do so with the cable on the right.
  
 All that said, if that bit in the video is enough to make me unreliable to you as a reviewer, okay then.


----------



## samtheman

lfc_sl said:


> Do the "adidas" use the steel or copper cable? Amusingly enough stock HD 25-1 retail at circa £120-£125, whereas the "adidas" retail at £200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


jude said:


> If you're referring to me, I wasn't listening to the headphones while we were shooting the video--I was just wearing them in the video, for the video.
> 
> That was shot a long time ago, but I believe the reason for the inadvertent wrong-side wear is that (a) we were shooting a video, and there's a lot going on (in my head and in terms of process) while we're doing that; and (b) I was wearing the DT1350, too, which has a left-side cable.
> 
> ...


 

 Don't worry about his silly comment - an excellent video and I thank you. My DT1350s should be arriving from Amazon shortly


----------

